# Anyone try ultherapy?



## Prettyn

I am interested in Ultherapy, just wondering if anyone had good results.


----------



## Tropigal3

I had it done a couple of years ago by a certified plastic surgeon.  While it did make my face lifted some, I'm not sure I'd do it again because it was painful for me, and I don't have the means to dish out another couple of thousand bucks.  He did use a numbing cream but certain parts of my face hurt more than others.  It felt like needles poking my face, I actually said "OUCH" a few times and I'm not usually a wimp when it come to pain, lol!  I don't remember what level he used but he dialed it down a notch or two.  When he did around my jawline, I felt it in my teeth.  Weird.  He told me that most people say the second time around is easier as far as pain goes.  

Now I'm considering Restalyne for one under eye bag which I got after I had Lasik done.  The bag under one eye never went away and it really bothers me.


----------



## Prettyn

Tropigal3 said:


> I had it done a couple of years ago by a certified plastic surgeon.  While it did make my face lifted some, I'm not sure I'd do it again because it was painful for me, and I don't have the means to dish out another couple of thousand bucks.  He did use a numbing cream but certain parts of my face hurt more than others.  It felt like needles poking my face, I actually said "OUCH" a few times and I'm not usually a wimp when it come to pain, lol!  I don't remember what level he used but he dialed it down a notch or two.  When he did around my jawline, I felt it in my teeth.  Weird.  He told me that most people say the second time around is easier as far as pain goes.
> 
> Now I'm considering Restalyne for one under eye bag which I got after I had Lasik done.  The bag under one eye never went away and it really bothers me.


Did you think it made you look younger? Ultherapy cost $ 4300.00 for face and neck, I am starting to wonder if a mini facelift would be better.


----------



## Tropigal3

Prettyn said:


> Did you think it made you look younger? Ultherapy cost $ 4300.00 for face and neck, I am starting to wonder if a mini facelift would be better.



I only got my face done so I think it was just under 3k.  I actually went for a consultation for Ultherapy and eyelid lift because I hate that I have to be careful about how I do my eyeliner otherwise the tail has a weird exaggerated flip.  The doctor thought I still looked pretty youthful and doing a lid lift was a bit drastic at that time.  The cons with Ultherapy is that it can take up to 6 months to show its full effect.  For me, it lasted about a year or so.  The doctor explained that the next time around (the following year), it would not hurt quite a much and the results often is a bit more noticeable.   Did I look younger after having it done?  I don't think so, just that the skin was smoother.  Most people think I'm 7-10 years younger than my actual age anyways. 

It's just too pricy to go in every 12-18 months.  I think a face lift would have better results visually but that's a lot of pain and healing to go through.  Something that I can't imagine doing.  I'm hoping to be able to get an eyelid lift in the next year or so.  For now I'm looking at just the Restalyne under the one eye and nasal labial fold.  Oh, which reminds me&#8230;sleeping on your side WILL increase the likelihood of wrinkles!!  I've always been a side sleeper and mostly on my left side and I can see it because the left side of my face has deeper creases!  UGH!!  I wish someone had told me that when I was a teenager!  

Anyway, my suggestion is to speak to a good plastic surgeon.  A really good one will not push you to do more just for the money.


----------



## Prettyn

Tropigal3 said:


> I only got my face done so I think it was just under 3k.  I actually went for a consultation for Ultherapy and eyelid lift because I hate that I have to be careful about how I do my eyeliner otherwise the tail has a weird exaggerated flip.  The doctor thought I still looked pretty youthful and doing a lid lift was a bit drastic at that time.  The cons with Ultherapy is that it can take up to 6 months to show its full effect.  For me, it lasted about a year or so.  The doctor explained that the next time around (the following year), it would not hurt quite a much and the results often is a bit more noticeable.   Did I look younger after having it done?  I don't think so, just that the skin was smoother.  Most people think I'm 7-10 years younger than my actual age anyways.
> 
> It's just too pricy to go in every 12-18 months.  I think a face lift would have better results visually but that's a lot of pain and healing to go through.  Something that I can't imagine doing.  I'm hoping to be able to get an eyelid lift in the next year or so.  For now I'm looking at just the Restalyne under the one eye and nasal labial fold.  Oh, which reminds me&#8230;sleeping on your side WILL increase the likelihood of wrinkles!!  I've always been a side sleeper and mostly on my left side and I can see it because the left side of my face has deeper creases!  UGH!!  I wish someone had told me that when I was a teenager!
> 
> Anyway, my suggestion is to speak to a good plastic surgeon.  A really good one will not push you to do more just for the money.


Thanks for your feedback, I think I will skip ultherapy and save up for facelift in a few years.


----------



## runner1

Sorry for the late response here. I had ultherapy done about a year and a half ago. I thought the results were very good. Probably not noticeable to anyone else, but I liked it and would do it again. The only thing is the cost. It is really expensive for a temporary result! I am considering doing either the just the lower part of my face with ultherapy again, or doing micro needling to address some slight sagging. Does anyone know if micro needling can address sagging, or does it help mostly with surface wrinkles and scars?


----------



## Jane10

Ultherapy has some advantages one in particular that it is a walk in, walk out procedure and doesn't leave any marks on the skin like laser. 

It is not though the answer to all skin looseness, but can be an alternative for those who don't want more invasive surgery or are putting it off.  It is good if you skin have moderate skin laxity and better results are seen of those around their 30's who are wanting to stay ahead of the game when it comes to looks!


----------



## cdtracing

Any advise for tightening the neck area?  I'm no stranger to Botox or Juvederm & so far this has had the results I've wanted but I would like address some sagging in my neck area.  I'm not ready for a neck lift or a lower face lift yet.


----------



## callmelulu

cdtracing said:


> Any advise for tightening the neck area?  I'm no stranger to Botox or Juvederm & so far this has had the results I've wanted but I would like address some sagging in my neck area.  I'm not ready for a neck lift or a lower face lift yet.



I need a neck solve too, anyone have a thought on sagging and beginning jowl intervention?


----------



## runner1

After doing some research and making calls to providers in my area, I've decided to go with radio frequency micro needling to address the minor sag in my lower face. The provider I spoke with said he has stopped doing Ultherapy because the results of rf micro needling were comparable if not better, and the procedure was more comfortable and easily tolerated. Having had Ultherapy before, I'm interested in trying this option to see how it compares.


----------



## cdtracing

runner1 said:


> After doing some research and making calls to providers in my area, I've decided to go with radio frequency micro needling to address the minor sag in my lower face. The provider I spoke with said he has stopped doing Ultherapy because the results of rf micro needling were comparable if not better, and the procedure was more comfortable and easily tolerated. Having had Ultherapy before, I'm interested in trying this option to see how it compares.



Be sure to let us know how the treatment feels & what your results are!!


----------



## Prettyn

runner1 said:


> After doing some research and making calls to providers in my area, I've decided to go with radio frequency micro needling to address the minor sag in my lower face. The provider I spoke with said he has stopped doing Ultherapy because the results of rf micro needling were comparable if not better, and the procedure was more comfortable and easily tolerated. Having had Ultherapy before, I'm interested in trying this option to see how it compares.


Is micro needling cheaper?


----------



## runner1

It is hard to know if rf microneedling is cheaper. It might be only slightly less expensive, or about the same. Apparently providers determine the cost of these procedures based on geographical location among other factors, so unless both are done at the same location, it is hard to compare pricing. There are various types of microneedling too, with different instruments and at different price points. Some places advertise microneedling, but they are basically using the same dermaroller or dermapen that is sold for home use. The microneedling procedures offered by plastic surgeons actually also vary a lot (there are different instruments of different manufacture, unlike with Ultherapy, which requires all providers to use the same manufacurer's instrument). I think a lot of research is required to figure out what types of microneedling are offered in your area, by whom (salon/spa vs. doctor/surgeon), and what is the best for your needs, comfort level, etc.


----------



## Prettyn

runner1 said:


> It is hard to know if rf microneedling is cheaper. It might be only slightly less expensive, or about the same. Apparently providers determine the cost of these procedures based on geographical location among other factors, so unless both are done at the same location, it is hard to compare pricing. There are various types of microneedling too, with different instruments and at different price points. Some places advertise microneedling, but they are basically using the same dermaroller or dermapen that is sold for home use. The microneedling procedures offered by plastic surgeons actually also vary a lot (there are different instruments of different manufacture, unlike with Ultherapy, which requires all providers to use the same manufacurer's instrument). I think a lot of research is required to figure out what types of microneedling are offered in your area, by whom (salon/spa vs. doctor/surgeon), and what is the best for your needs, comfort level, etc.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## chessmont

Ultherapy- I'm having my lower face, under jaw/neck and forehead done on Friday.  I'm a little nervous but actually am happy it is supposed to be rather subtle.  I am just starting to sag in the neck and tiny jowls and lower eyelids so I hope this can help.  Depends upon the results whether I I'll have it done again in the future.  I am 59, 60 this year but except for the neck wattle, look about 50 or less...very few wrinkles.

I'll keep you all posted on what happens.  Wish me luck!


----------



## limom

chessmont said:


> Ultherapy- I'm having my lower face, under jaw/neck and forehead done on Friday.  I'm a little nervous but actually am happy it is supposed to be rather subtle.  I am just starting to sag in the neck and tiny jowls and lower eyelids so I hope this can help.  Depends upon the results whether I I'll have it done again in the future.  I am 59, 60 this year but except for the neck wattle, look about 50 or less...very few wrinkles.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted on what happens.  Wish me luck!



Good luck!
Are you going to a md or a salon?
Do you mind sharing the price?
I can't decide between Fraxel, Ultherapy, salon and MD office?


----------



## chessmont

limom said:


> Good luck!
> Are you going to a md or a salon?
> Do you mind sharing the price?
> I can't decide between Fraxel, Ultherapy, salon and MD office?



It is a Plastic surgery office but not the doctor doing the procedure, but 2 doctors are on site and they were recommended to me by another Plastic Surgeon.  The prices vary widely according to what part of the country you are in.  I am in the SF Bay Area.

Clear your inbox want to send PM


----------



## limom

chessmont said:


> It is a Plastic surgery office but not the doctor doing the procedure, but 2 doctors are on site and they were recommended to me by another Plastic Surgeon.  The prices vary widely according to what part of the country you are in.  I am in the SF Bay Area.



Yes, I also go to an MD office for my injections.
I am in a high price market (Long Island) and was thinking about saving money by going to a regular spa. ( I like having the doc around too ..as  I am both a baby and a chicken )
I just feel that the injections at this point don't do much and I am terrified of ending up looking like a muppet. 
The Md suggested that I tried laser treatments so I will be following your case.
What made you decide to go for Ultherapy?


----------



## chessmont

limom said:


> Yes, I also go to an MD office for my injections.
> I am in a high price market (Long Island) and was thinking about saving money by going to a regular spa. ( I like having the doc around too ..as  I am both a baby and a chicken )
> I just feel that the injections at this point don't do much and I am terrified of ending up looking like a muppet.
> The Md suggested that I tried laser treatments so I will be following your case.
> What made you decide to go for Ultherapy?



I am not ready nor may never be willing to do the knife, is why I chose Ultherapy.  Subtle is OK with me, and from what I understand the results may not be dramatic.  Also scared of lasers injections, etc.  Figure this is getting my feet wet fairly safely in procedures.


----------



## limom

chessmont said:


> I am not ready nor may never be willing to do the knife, is why I chose Ultherapy.  Subtle is OK with me, and from what I understand the results may not be dramatic.  Also scared of lasers injections, etc.  Figure this is getting my feet wet fairly safely in procedures.




I see that we are on the same wavelength.
Sending you positive healing vibes.


----------



## limom

Good luck on your big day.


----------



## chessmont

limom said:


> Good luck on your big day.



Thanks I'm nervous, even though there seems no reason to be...


----------



## limom

chessmont said:


> Thanks I'm nervous, even though there seems no reason to be...



It sounds like it is both relatively pain free with a big beauty pay off.
Have fun.


----------



## chessmont

Well it did hurt a bit, even with a percocet (very weak dose).  I am a little swollen sore and numb in places, which is normal.  I have to go back in 4 months so she can see the progress.  I want it to hurry up and work LOL.  Patience patience...

She said I was very stoic didn't flinch at all, is why we finished 1/2 hour sooner then scheduled because I didn't need to take any breaks.  I figured even if I take a break it's still going to hurt so let's just keep going!

I really hope I get good results.


----------



## Prettyn

chessmont said:


> Well it did hurt a bit, even with a percocet (very weak dose).  I am a little swollen sore and numb in places, which is normal.  I have to go back in 4 months so she can see the progress.  I want it to hurry up and work LOL.  Patience patience...
> 
> She said I was very stoic didn't flinch at all, is why we finished 1/2 hour sooner then scheduled because I didn't need to take any breaks.  I figured even if I take a break it's still going to hurt so let's just keep going!
> 
> I really hope I get good results.


I can't wait to hear about how your face progresses, thanks for sharing. Glad it went well.


----------



## limom

chessmont said:


> Well it did hurt a bit, even with a percocet (very weak dose).  I am a little swollen sore and numb in places, which is normal.  I have to go back in 4 months so she can see the progress.  I want it to hurry up and work LOL.  Patience patience...
> 
> She said I was very stoic didn't flinch at all, is why we finished 1/2 hour sooner then scheduled because I didn't need to take any breaks.  I figured even if I take a break it's still going to hurt so let's just keep going!
> 
> I really hope I get good results.



Glad it went ok.
Take pics of yourself so you can really see the difference.
I did a round of sculptra and wished I had take pics, I seriously could not tell if I got the after results.
Did you get your neck worked on?


----------



## chessmont

limom said:


> Glad it went ok.
> Take pics of yourself so you can really see the difference.
> I did a round of sculptra and wished I had take pics, I seriously could not tell if I got the after results.
> Did you get your neck worked on?



They took a ton of pics.  Yes I had my neck done.  I gave them permission to put pics on the website so if it turns out good and they do, I'll post the website (but you'll only have to guess which one is me LOL)

Yes I should take my own pics, good suggestion.


----------



## limom

Anxious to hear about the neck result....
Which was the most uncomfortable area?


----------



## chessmont

limom said:


> Anxious to hear about the neck result....
> Which was the most uncomfortable area?



Certain parts of the neck were uncomfortable, and near the temple and around the jaw.  They stay away from areas close to bone or some nerves (they aren't allowed to do the center of the forehead above the nose due to a large bunch of nerves) but if it was a little less 'meat' area close to bone or over a nerve in the neck or cheek, it was more uncomfortable.  So it was discrete area which hurt more, not general areas.

I just noticed I developed a little bruising as of today on my cheek and jaw on one side, and if you know me, you can see I currently am a little swollen  in the checks and neck (looks worse than usual right now)


----------



## limom

besides the swelling and bruising any immediate results at all?
From the website, it says no sun exposure. Winter sounds like the perfect time to get the procedure...


----------



## chessmont

limom said:


> besides the swelling and bruising any immediate results at all?
> From the website, it says no sun exposure. Winter sounds like the perfect time to get the procedure...



No the results will never be immediate.  Typically 4 months to see it.  I'm so impatient LOL.  I wear SPF 30 every day anyway


----------



## Prettyn

Let us know in four months.


----------



## chessmont

Well, right now I look like I have been punched  in the jaw and choked LOL.  Have some nice greenish bruises on my jaw and lower cheek and on each side of my neck.  She said this could happen but said usually it happens right away, like during the procedure.  Mine showed up after 2 days.  Lovely looking.  This better work!


----------



## Prettyn

chessmont said:


> Well, right now I look like I have been punched  in the jaw and choked LOL.  Have some nice greenish bruises on my jaw and lower cheek and on each side of my neck.  She said this could happen but said usually it happens right away, like during the procedure.  Mine showed up after 2 days.  Lovely looking.  This better work!


Wow, that's wild? Hope you will be looking fab soon.


----------



## chessmont

Thanks


----------



## limom

How are you doing?
Did the bruising subside?


----------



## chessmont

limom said:


> How are you doing?
> Did the bruising subside?



Hi thanks for asking - the bruising is gone but I still have some tenderness in my cheeks and neck.  I called and they told me this is not abnormal.  So now I just wait... and wait...


----------



## limom

chessmont said:


> Hi thanks for asking - the bruising is gone but I still have some tenderness in my cheeks and neck.  I called and they told me this is not abnormal.  So now I just wait... and wait...



Wow.
I sure hope that the results will be worth the effort.
The old adage is truer as ever: one must suffer to be beautiful


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> Hi thanks for asking - the bruising is gone but I still have some tenderness in my cheeks and neck.  I called and they told me this is not abnormal.  So now I just wait... and wait...



Hi Chessmont!  How's it going with the post Ultherapy treatment?  I'm very interested in getting this done.  I went today for my IP Photofacial & discussed Ultherapy with my Dr.  I'm hoping that this treatment will alleviate some of the need for filler in my marionette & smile lines around my mouth.  I haven't done anything to my neck so I'm hoping it will tighten the neck area & lessen the double chin effect.  Since I turn 61 in June, he recommends the full neck & lower face.  I know it's going to hurt but I'm ok with that since I have a high threshold. The doctor said I would probably experience the deep sorenessin the muscles.  Like you, I'm impatient & will want to see the results & improvements soon, especially with the cost of the procedure.  Hopefully, I will be getting it done in the next few months but I may decide to wait til the Fall; just haven't decided on the time yet.  I'm still doing some research but would love to hear how satisfied those who have had the procedure are & if they think it's worth the investment.  I've done some research on facelifts, mini lifts, & liquid facelifts & think that the skin tightening effects of the Ultherapy would be what i need at this time.  I would prefer not to have an invasive procedure right now.  So...I was just checking in to see how you were doing & if the tenderness has gone away.


----------



## chessmont

cdtracing said:


> Hi Chessmont!  How's it going with the post Ultherapy treatment?  s just checking in to see how you were doing & if the tenderness has gone away.



Thanks for asking cdtracing - I still have tenderness in a couple spots on my cheeks and neck, but not all over.  So far I see no results but they say 4 months minimum from what I gather.  Some people think for the amount of time it lasts, a facelift is a better value but I am not into getting anesthetized for non-medical reasons anytime soon.  Plus scalpels, yikes! I think if I have any touchups in the future I will just do my jawline and neck, not sure though, have to see how it all turns out.  BTW I turn 60 this year, but many women are having it done sooner.  I hadn't started researching anything sooner because my neck wasn't bugging me like it is now!  They did tell me the neck is the hardest place to get the best results (of course that would be dan it!)

It's a bit painful but not unbearable but I too have a high tolerance.

I promise I will let you all know how it goes and if it goes well they might put it up on their website and I'll post the website...


----------



## chessmont

Not a whole lot to report; I went in for 4 month photos yesterday and next week I have an appt to go over the before and after.  She told me 4 months is the typical time for the results to be at their maximum.  I'll let you know after I see all photos how impressed I am or am not; it's hard to tell when I look at myself every day and it's so gradual.

I will say it is rather expensive and painful for the results I so far "think" I've gotten.

More to come next week.


----------



## chessmont

Interesting update; I just got a call from the clinic and they said they were very underwhelmed with my before and after photos and offered me a repeat procedure gratis, with a representative from the Ulthera company there to supervise!  Part of me said *&^% no it hurt like hell, the other part of me couldn't turn down a freebie with hope of much better results.  We'll do it next month.


----------



## Juby25

All the best chessmont.


----------



## chessmont

Juby25 said:


> All the best chessmont.



Thanks Juby!


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> Interesting update; I just got a call from the clinic and they said they were very underwhelmed with my before and after photos and offered me a repeat procedure gratis, with a representative from the Ulthera company there to supervise!  Part of me said *&^% no it hurt like hell, the other part of me couldn't turn down a freebie with hope of much better results.  We'll do it next month.



Well...for what it costs & how much it hurts, they should give you a freebie if your results weren't spectacular.  I'm still debating.  I've currently put myself on a diet to lose weight & have exiled myself to ban island so that I can save the money to pay in full  what ever procedure I finally decide on.  Going to be a very boring & depriving next several months but hopefully, by then, I will know what direction I want to go.  There are a lot of procedures to look at from Ultherapy, to Kybella, to Cool Sculping, to a full on neck & lower face lift.  It's a lot to think about.  I'm also considering a TT if I can lose enough weight.  This menopause crap is the pits!  Trying to lose this weight is so frustrating!  Getting old sucks!

Anyway, I'm glad they're going to redo you.  Can't wait to hear how it goes the second time.  I've heard it's not as painful as the first time.  Got my fingers crossed & sending up prayers for you!!  Good luck!


----------



## chessmont

cdtracing said:


> Well...for what it costs & how much it hurts, they should give you a freebie if your results weren't spectacular.  I'm still debating.  I've currently put myself on a diet to lose weight & have exiled myself to ban island so that I can save the money to pay in full  what ever procedure I finally decide on.  Going to be a very boring & depriving next several months but hopefully, by then, I will know what direction I want to go.  There are a lot of procedures to look at from Ultherapy, to Kybella, to Cool Sculping, to a full on neck & lower face lift.  It's a lot to think about.  I'm also considering a TT if I can lose enough weight.  This menopause crap is the pits!  Trying to lose this weight is so frustrating!  Getting old sucks!
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad they're going to redo you.  Can't wait to hear how it goes the second time.  I've heard it's not as painful as the first time.  Got my fingers crossed & sending up prayers for you!!  Good luck!


Thanks, cdtracing!  I hope you're right about it not hurting as bad the second time.  The first time, I took the Percocet but turned down the Ativan.  This time I am going to take both!


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> Thanks, cdtracing!  I hope you're right about it not hurting as bad the second time.  The first time, I took the Percocet but turned down the Ativan.  This time I am going to take both!


Be sure to keep us updated.  I would love to how your next visit goes.


----------



## limom

Thanks for the update.
Best of luck with your new appointment.


----------



## chessmont

Oh they really worked me over on Thursday!  They numbed my neck which helped, but they did 3 passes rather than two and the last pass is the least depth and actually hurts more!  So I have some bruises and a welts and an appointment in 4 months for more photos.  Hope it works this time.  My face didn't hurt as bad and the neck, which hurts more, as I said, they put numbing cream on - ask for that if you have it done.  It helps a lot on a very tender area.


----------



## Prettyn

chessmont said:


> Oh they really worked me over on Thursday!  They numbed my neck which helped, but they did 3 passes rather than two and the last pass is the least depth and actually hurts more!  So I have some bruises and a welts and an appointment in 4 months for more photos.  Hope it works this time.  My face didn't hurt as bad and the neck, which hurts more, as I said, they put numbing cream on - ask for that if you have it done.  It helps a lot on a very tender area.


Did a MD do that Ultherapy?


----------



## chessmont

No but doctors are on site


----------



## Prettyn

chessmont said:


> No but doctors are on site


You think a MD would do Ultherapy considering the cost. Keep us posted. I've been debating about  getting  mini facelift or  Ultherapy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> Oh they really worked me over on Thursday!  They numbed my neck which helped, but they did 3 passes rather than two and the last pass is the least depth and actually hurts more!  So I have some bruises and a welts and an appointment in 4 months for more photos.  Hope it works this time.  My face didn't hurt as bad and the neck, which hurts more, as I said, they put numbing cream on - ask for that if you have it done.  It helps a lot on a very tender area.



Well...I guess that's good & bad.  The face hurt less but neck hurt more.  I have heard the numbing cream helps.  Please keep us updated as far as the bruising & how you're feeling.  Can't wait to see the pics in 4 months to see your results.  Hopefully, you'll be happier this time.


----------



## Brea Moore

Prettyn said:


> I am interested in Ultherapy, just wondering if anyone had good results.


 my sister did ultheraphy while at Grand, it was more expensive then I thought. i think she paid around 2.2 mil krw for whole face.
my sister is 35 years old, not such bad skin but wanted some minor treatment that could liven up her image. she had rather chubby cheeks and old figure. i think ultheraphy is for you if you are most looking for skin tightening and lifting. also it does help reduce the chubby and loose cheek fat. but if you have slim and thin skin to begin with, ultheraphy may not be the treatment for you.


----------



## JetSetGo!

chessmont said:


> Oh they really worked me over on Thursday!  They numbed my neck which helped, but they did 3 passes rather than two and the last pass is the least depth and actually hurts more!  So I have some bruises and a welts and an appointment in 4 months for more photos.  Hope it works this time.  My face didn't hurt as bad and the neck, which hurts more, as I said, they put numbing cream on - ask for that if you have it done.  It helps a lot on a very tender area.



Can't wait to hear how it goes. I'm impatient too! 
I hope the recovery has been easier and you get great results this time.


----------



## chessmont

Thanks!


----------



## limom

chessmont said:


> Thanks!


Hi sweety,
Any results yet?


----------



## chessmont

Well I am seeing a difference but honestly I don't think it was worth it. I won't do it again. I have seen some good before and after pics so it must work well for some just not for me.


----------



## limom

chessmont said:


> Well I am seeing a difference but honestly I don't think it was worth it. I won't do it again. I have seen some good before and after pics so it must work well for some just not for me.


I hear you. I think I am going to do a last round of fillers and then get a mini lift.
Thanks for the update.


----------

